# She is watching from heaven.



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

My brother and I were lucky enough to have a small pond to our selves on the opener of the duck hunt. I have been working with what many men would call a mutt, but to me, it was selective breeding. Border-collie and Black lab. What I feel is truly the best of both worlds work dog and hunting dog.. A dog that has natural instincts to retrieve and bird-dog and one that is predisposed to take calls at a distance. Consequently one of the smartest breeds as well. Any way after putting down my best friend of 14 years,, he had some shoes to fill, to say the least. The sun is starting to rise, we here some Quack-quack. We sneak up, a sudden rush of boom-boom. And the first ducks of the season are down, in the water. What to do, what to do. And all I did was open the box point and say get-em. It was like watching my kid read for the first time, my chest filed to the point it would burst. Duck after duck was brought back (in great shape) to me and my brother. I think it was single handedly the best hunt I have ever been on. Hot coffee, a great friend and a one year old pup that shows great potential of filling those shoes. Some time heaven and earth do collide.


:wink:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like you've got an "up and comer" there. Congrats on a good day hunting, and good partners as well.


----------

